# Hand held HDR



## earthian (Apr 21, 2016)

This was one of my first attempts at HDR ( processed in LR6). Hand held at Pearl harbour:


----------



## Watchful (Apr 21, 2016)

I am not seeing much detail in the shadows here.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 21, 2016)

Was this one exposure?

Also, this is not a scene you typically use HDR for.  There's not going to be a ton of difference, even if you do happen to nail it.


----------



## 407370 (Apr 21, 2016)

It looks a bit flat for HDR. The whole point of HDR is to expand the view that the camera took. I know the norm is to minimise the HDR / Tone mapped look but in this example I would take it a wee bit further. See below made from your posted pic and 2 brighter versions.


 

 

The fist one is a bit over the top but I like it and the second is a bit more conservative but still brings out a wee bit more of the shadows than the one you posted.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 21, 2016)

black clouds on solid gray skies--just like real life!

Really EXPANDING what the camera can capture here:






The second edit is close, but still needs more whites.  Still very flat.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice photo but I'm with Manaheim on this.


----------



## earthian (Apr 21, 2016)

manaheim said:


> Was this one exposure?
> .


There were three exposures, one stop under and one stop over.
Would be interested in knowing why this is not a preferred scene for HDR. (Apart from the issue of merging all the leaves in the wind)


----------



## earthian (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you guys. Now that you all have mentioned it, does look a bit flat.
i rather like the one @Braineack  has posted.

Incidentally, it was a dull and overcast sky!


----------



## 407370 (Apr 21, 2016)

Braineack said:


> black clouds on solid gray skies--just like real life!
> 
> Really EXPANDING what the camera can capture here:
> 
> ...


Yes expand! !
For me the final edit may or may not have anything to do with reality. 
HDR / Tone mapping is an opportunity to make a picture look the way you choose to make it look.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 21, 2016)

you've significantly clipped the blacks while failing to expand the whites, you reduced the DR significantly in that edit.

its disgusting.


----------



## hdrbyspencer (Jun 13, 2016)

Braineack said:


> black clouds on solid gray skies--just like real life!
> 
> Really EXPANDING what the camera can capture here:
> 
> ...



Hi there. I do like the natural version you have done here. Nice job!!


----------

